# Radio Room "Benhope"



## Paul Braxton (Jul 21, 2005)

Happy New Year!

Just been looking at the 'Gallery' section, in particular, the Ben Line's "Benhope"/GXZH? which I had two consecutive trips on, in 1980/81, with Captain Ralph Cowie (sadly no longer with us). There is a grainy, black and white photograph of the radio room in the Gallery, which shows a similar layout to what I remember, but with the addition of what looks suspiciously like an RTT setup to the left, with a small additional console containing another Apollo RX and presumably a Spector ARQ telex above that. Just wondering, does anyone have memory of when that was fitted, or even better, some higher quality photos of that radio room?

Long shot, but you never know. I do remember it had a Commandant SD when I was on there, with presumably an Apollo RX to go with that.


----------



## Moulder (Aug 19, 2006)

Further to Paul's post - would anyone have photos of the radio room of the previous Benhope/GJZD built in 1946 as the Egidia? Sailed on her 1971.

(Thumb)


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Hypothetical question that I don't think I've come across before..
If Anchor Line's Egidia (I think) originally QRC IMR became Ben Line Benhope QRC Mimco did the original IMR radio installation remain?


----------



## Moulder (Aug 19, 2006)

R651400 said:


> Hypothetical question that I don't think I've come across before..
> If Anchor Line's Egidia (I think) originally QRC IMR became Ben Line Benhope QRC Mimco did the original IMR radio installation remain?


It was a Marconi installation in 1971 - Oceanspan 7 - Atalanta - Warden - Lifeguard N - Autokey. 

(Thumb)


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

May have been GTZM from the outset. 
Still interested to know if a UK reg ship retained or changed its radio installation on change of owner who contracted to a different radio company.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

It would be most extraordinary for an owner to replace the radio station just because they moved from one radio accounting organisation to another. Ben Line were a long-established MIMCo customer and the relationship was a very warm one, with several of the MIMCo senior sales/management staff having sailed with some of the Ben Line management personnel during their sea-going days.

I have no information about the Egidia/Benhope transfer but Anchor Line were largely IMR customers, as were Cunard but occasionally most shipping companies placed an order with a radio company other than their usual supplier. Perhaps to keep the regular one "on their toes".

I suspect that about the time that the transfer and renaming took place, it was decided to upgrade the radio station and the new order was placed with Ben Line's preferred supplier, Marconi Marine. I hasten to add that this is pure supposition since I have no information whatsoever about the status of the original IMR radio station. ("up-grading" to Oceanspan 7 in the 1970s would have had to be from a pretty low base line!) (Jester)


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

It does sound impractical but if that's the case there must be RO's around who have experienced using the "opposition's" equipment when a ship has changed UK owners. 
Tbh don't think I'd object if the IMR radio room looked like this.


----------



## john fraser (Jul 29, 2005)

Paul Braxton said:


> Happy New Year!
> 
> Just been looking at the 'Gallery' section, in particular, the Ben Line's "Benhope"/GXZH? which I had two consecutive trips on, in 1980/81, with Captain Ralph Cowie (sadly no longer with us). There is a grainy, black and white photograph of the radio room in the Gallery, which shows a similar layout to what I remember, but with the addition of what looks suspiciously like an RTT setup to the left, with a small additional console containing another Apollo RX and presumably a Spector ARQ telex above that. Just wondering, does anyone have memory of when that was fitted, or even better, some higher quality photos of that radio room?
> 
> Long shot, but you never know. I do remember it had a Commandant SD when I was on there, with presumably an Apollo RX to go with that.


Knew the Benhope rather well.We always classed her as a bulk carrier made up of bits left over from the shipyard. Dockers used to think my office(Ch./Steward)was a changing room.Dont know anything about the Radio Room but the galley stove was too high for a six foot four cook to reach over.Paul 1980/81 in my book I have joined HK drydock.paid off New Orleans. Maybe your equipment was put on in D/D.I was also on her78/79 and 85.


----------



## IMRCoSparks (Aug 22, 2008)

[bh don't think I'd object if the IMR radio room looked like this.[/QUOTE]

That sure looks like the radio room on Sylvania


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

All same st Spyros Niarchos/5LAY.


----------



## duncs (Sep 8, 2008)

Ron Stringer said:


> I have no information about the Egidia/Benhope transfer but Anchor Line were largely IMR customers, as were Cunard but occasionally most shipping companies placed an order with a radio company other than their usual supplier. Perhaps to keep the regular one "on their toes".
> 
> (Jester)


This may be true, Ron. When I was on, the then new, Panamax bulker, 'Caledonia',
c '78, the radio/radars/ROs were Mimco. Typical modern console, at the time, with a Conqueror/Apollo set up. Good gear. Sister ship 'Calabria', same. So maybe that is what Anchor/Runcimans were doing.


----------



## jimg0nxx (Sep 1, 2005)

duncs said:


> This may be true, Ron. When I was on, the then new, Panamax bulker, 'Caledonia',
> c '78, the radio/radars/ROs were Mimco. Typical modern console, at the time, with a Conqueror/Apollo set up. Good gear. Sister ship 'Calabria', same. So maybe that is what Anchor/Runcimans were doing.


As a Marconi R/O, I was with Runcimans prior to and during their amalgamation with/takeover of Anchor. I know Anchor were IMR, but as far as I am aware all Runciman ships were Marconi.


----------



## Robinj (Jul 20, 2005)

R651400 said:


> Hypothetical question that I don't think I've come across before..
> If Anchor Line's Egidia (I think) originally QRC IMR became Ben Line Benhope QRC Mimco did the original IMR radio installation remain?


The Egidia definitely had IMR gear in 1961 my first ship.


----------

